# SAI Private



## rosieb (1 September 2009)

Id be interested to hear from people who have been caught up by the investment advice of SAIPrivate.


----------



## peterpeter (18 September 2012)

rosieb said:


> Id be interested to hear from people who have been caught up by the investment advice of SAIPrivate.




Hi there...yes, I lost about $400K. What about you. Any ideas about recourse? Peter


----------



## rosieb (13 June 2013)

peterpeter said:


> Hi there...yes, I lost about $400K. What about you. Any ideas about recourse? Peter




Hi Peter

I unsubscribed here and so didnt get your message until I googled SAI LOL

Anyway, I dont believe there is anything we can do now.... we did look at lawyers but have been told that the insurance claim period ran out in 2011.

Did you do anything about this?

Cheers

Rosemary


----------



## peterpeter (2 August 2013)

Hi Rosie. I would urge to make enquiries through the Financial Ombudsman Service.


----------

